# Hi Guys



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am taking delivery of an 04 28BHS on Friday. I have read thru many of the past posts and it was a great help in making my selection. I look forward to many great discussions. THANKS FOR THE FORUM


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Mac. The folks here are a great bunch, just jump right in...









Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mac, I'm sure you'll enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome Mac, this is a great group of folks here, with a wealth of knowledge in the forum. Have fun with your new TT. sunny

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Howdy OUTBACK MAC!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice!


----------

